

Youtube's adoption of the video overlay will be good for its competitors - jeremyliew
http://lsvp.wordpress.com/2007/08/23/youtubes-entry-into-online-video-overlay-will-be-good-for-its-competitors/
Youtube/Google has the volume of video streams and the relationships with advertisers to help push for an ad unit standard for online video advertising that will benefit all players
======
portLAN
My YC idea is going to be YouTube, without ads. Ever. Or revenue.

